# Pedal and EQ Advice for Someone Who Hates Guitars



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

AUGH MOTHERFUCKER
I JUST WROTE A GIGANTIC POST ABOUT THIS
AND WHOOPS ITS GONE NOW

ALRIGHT LETS TRY AGAIN

I don't really like noise "rock," but my friend is moving to Switzerland and giving me his guitars and his amplifier, and I would like to make exactly the music I don't like with them. I was wondering a few things.

1. Does anyone have any experience with noisy pedals and equalizers, anything that reduces bit rate, causes audio artifacting, or overall making really hideous and unwarranted things come out of your amplifier? If you do, could you give me some pointers. I'm not really looking for anything but the most drastic effects.

2. Does anyone have any experience getting their frets scalloped - and if so, what, in general, is you experience in the range of cost? I'm looking for a very deep scallop akin to a Vietnamese electric.

3. Is there anyway to feasibly mount a Partch tone scale onto a 22-fret-length fretboard, or am I going to have to deal with the neck of something like a baritone or bass guitar?

Thanks d00ds,
A Banjo :3


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 3, 2009)

1) YES.

On the bit reduction front, you'll want to look into Copilot FX's Antenna2, WMD's Geiger Counter (does everything from subtle overdrive to full-on, super digital 8-bit crushing with a key input for introducing control signals and LFO. Super versatile. This would be my choice), BugBrand's BugCrusher, and Devi Ever's Bit Mangler.

I tend to prefer bass equalizers in general for EQ stuff. Wider range.

Also, look into stuff by Audible Disease (the Convulsion CN-2, specifically), Lastgasp Art Laboratories (Super Oscillo Fuzz), Sirkut Electronics (Devil's Horn, RMOD-X, the upcoming Moribuleizer), Trauma Tone (they specialize in microphone devices, though they do release weird pedals on occasion. look for the Bloody Axe distortion or Lake Shark fuzz), and uh that's about it. 

I'll update this post if I think of anything else. 

I LOVE PEDALS.

edit:

The Squarewave Parade (anything - though you'll probably want the Downgrade pedal. I own a few of their pieces and can vouch for the build/sound quality). Join their mailing list to keep up on their infrequent pedal releases. They build small batches by hand and you need to be quick if you want any of their stuff.


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 3, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> 2. Does anyone have any experience getting their frets scalloped - and if so, what, in general, is you experience in the range of cost? I'm looking for a very deep scallop akin to a Vietnamese electric.
> 
> 3. Is there anyway to feasibly mount a Partch tone scale onto a 22-fret-length fretboard, or am I going to have to deal with the neck of something like a baritone or bass guitar?
> 
> ...



2: dunno, I have scalloped all my guitars myself. Didn't cost me anything but time and the risk of ruining the instrument and/or frets.

3: I should think if you were doing it yourself you'd just be going mad with a fret-saw- and you're my new favorite person just for knowing and wanting a Partch scale


----------



## Jelly (Oct 5, 2009)

Abyssopelagic said:


> 1) YES.



Wow. Damn. Thank you, you really seem to know your stuff.

@jinx: Well, I've seen a few Partch mods for a guitar neck, but the frets have a wholly unplayable distance between most of them. :\


----------

